# mailbox mod for amnps not working for me



## gotbags-10 (Mar 19, 2013)

So I have a 30" electric smoke hollow. After getting fed up with only 2 or 3 hour burn time with my amnps I decided to try the mailbox mod. I mounted the mailbox directly to the side of the smoker and have about a 2x2 inch opening into the smoker. I have a damper at the top of my smoker all the way open plus the fact that smoke leaks from around my door as well. I would think that would be enough to create a draft into the smoker but it dosent for some reason. It just spills out of the mailbox never entering the smoker. Any suggestions? Is my opening to small? I really don't want to make it bigger because for some reason my smoker has trouble keeping up with temp now. I'm thinking to much heat is spilling into the mailbox. But I'm also wondering if the draft is increased that the heat will stay in the smoker? Sorry for so many Q's


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2013)

Seal the leaks so the smoker acts as a chimney.....  That will improve the draft... What size holes are in the MB for air inlet ??

Pictures would help also....


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

You may want to look at this thread.  Apparently the exhaust vent on Smoke Hollow electrics is pretty small and they don't draw well to start with.  This is instructions on how to improve the exhaust venting. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/venting-mod-on-a-smoke-hollow-electric-unit

Another option to the above, would be to add a smoke stack over the vent to extend the height and hence the draft on the smoke chamber.  I would try the vent mod alone first though.

Here is a photo of the "factory" exhaust venting - that would be those three pencil sized holes in the back of the chamber (no wonder it doesn't draw)













30168E-2.jpg



__ woodzuke
__ Dec 25, 2012






Here is the mod Custom99 did (see link above).   He added three larger holes and a adjustable vent like on the WSM to fine tune the draw.













smoker 008.jpg



__ custom99
__ Dec 27, 2011


















smoker 015.jpg



__ custom99
__ Aug 2, 2011


----------



## gotbags-10 (Mar 19, 2013)

As of right now I don't have any holes in the front of the mailbox door. I was just opening it ever so slightly trying to let enough air flow in. You think I should just drill a couple of holes in it? Better yet what if I put them on the bottom of the mailbox directly underneath the amnps? As far as the door leak its been like that since day one out of the box. I guess I could get everything in and going then put some aluminum hvac tape around the whole door to seal it. It wouldn't be a huge deal since its cheap and I typically don't open the door for the first 5 or 6 hours anyways when i'm doing briskets or butts. Sound good at all?


----------



## gotbags-10 (Mar 19, 2013)

dward51. That's the exact mod I did to my smoker two years ago using those exact pics. Funny


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

gotbags-10 said:


> dward51. That's the exact mod I did to my smoker two years ago using those exact pics. Funny


Hey, great minds think alike.


gotbags-10 said:


> As of right now *I don't have any holes in the front of the mailbox door. I was just opening it ever so slightly trying to let enough air flow in.* You think I should just drill a couple of holes in it? Better yet what if I put them on the bottom of the mailbox directly underneath the amnps? As far as the door leak its been like that since day one out of the box. I guess I could get everything in and going then put some aluminum hvac tape around the whole door to seal it. It wouldn't be a huge deal since its cheap and I typically don't open the door for the first 5 or 6 hours anyways when i'm doing briskets or butts. Sound good at all?


I think we found your answer.  Smoke, being the product of a smoldering pellet is warmer than the surrounding air and will naturally draft upwards.  It's hitting the round roof of the mailbox and taking the path of least resistance, which is out the open mail box door front (and the gap is widest at the top which makes this effect worse).

Where is your outlet opening in the mailbox?  Towards the top of the mailbox would be better than lower. 

Try this before drilling or cutting anything else.  Open the mailbox door and take a piece of scrap cardboard and tape it across the opening. Leave about a 1/2" strip at the bottom of the door open for air flow in.  Then see if it draws properly. If not, make the opening a little larger and see.  What you want is cool air in from a low point flowing across the pellet tray.  The warm smoke will naturally rise and exit out the mailbox from the exit point which should be as high as possible for the best draft.  The cardboard will serve as a temporary door replacement you can experiment on without making any permanent mods to the mailbox until you are sure it will work.

If this works and you don't want the holes to show, I would drill several holes in the bottom of the mailbox near the door so the airflow would be even across the pellet tray (which is raised so it will get underneath the tray to the pellets).


----------



## gotbags-10 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sure enough that's all it was


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great, glad to have helped out!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just saw this mailbox mod in another thread.  SmokingOhioButcher used a fridge magnet as an adjustable damper on his holes he drilled in the front door of his mailbox.  Simple, effective and basically ingenious IMO.

Here is the full thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138147/did-some-mods-to-make-cheese-smoking-better-for-me













1362950522981.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------

